# how many of you are shooting 340 spine arrows from 70lb bows?



## corey006

depends alot on how short you cut your arrows I guess....and point weight.

I usually shoot a .340 spine out of 70lb setups.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER

I am on a 29" draw. It paper and bh tunes perfectly.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

When I shot 70 pound bows, all mine shot 340's well even at a 30 inch draw.


----------



## callmecamo

I shoot 340's and have no problems at all. If you're shooting 70, you should be able to get away with 300's just fine. That will give you a little more KE downrange as well. I wouldn't get as worked up about being a tish over spined as much as under spined.


----------



## raiderfan

not worried about being over spined but, I used the pinwheel software and it shows to use a 300 spine and if I want to use 125gr broad head I need even more,(probably just go with rebar,LOL), just seems that if 300 were common to 70lb bows Cabelas and Bass Pro would have more of a selection.


----------



## Daniel Boone

.340 tuned better for me on my Elite Z28.

Turkeys arent safe. Im tuned and ready. .340 hit what Im aiming at is my biggest reason I use them.


----------



## 454casull

Too many are shooting underspined arrows IMO. I am one of those who tried 340s but had to move up to 300s. Was the correct move for sure.


----------



## WithoutWarning

I found the .340's to group/tune better for me also.
and I'm a short draw.


----------



## raiderfan

I'm looking at the GT Velocity 300's(one of the few options in my area), how do you like them? I'm shooting an MR7 at 70lbs and 28"dl, guessing would pick up some speed coming from 340 Axis'


----------



## kdog23

I am at a 30 inch draw with 28 inch arrows at 340. 100 grain tip 2 inch blazers. I shoot at 65pounds and I am probably a bit overspinned as it is.


----------



## DocMort

30 inch draw 73 lb katera ics hunter 340s 29 1/2 125 grizz trick shot with fps to 70 yards 


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## jawmarq

I'm shooting 400's was at 70#, but shooting at 65# now.


----------



## link06

raiderfan said:


> I'm looking at the GT Velocity 300's(one of the few options in my area), how do you like them? I'm shooting an MR7 at 70lbs and 28"dl, guessing would pick up some speed coming from 340 Axis'


You don't need a .300 spine with your setup, a .340 would be plenty stiff at 28/70!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT'n em!

i shoot axis bloodlines in 340. axis nfused 340, and full metal jackets in 400 out of a 73 lb bow(on one scale, 71 on aonother)...and they fly great. the insanity was 74 lbs, and had to shoot 300s out of it...depends on what the bow likes.


----------



## juntini

29" Draw. 70lbs. Arrows cut to 29 1/2". 125 grain tips. Bullet holes through paper and Broadheads hitting with FP's at 60 yards. 340 spine. No worries here.


----------



## Maybee-R

Never had trouble tuning 340s to a 72lb bow. I shoot a 31 inch draw length. But the arrows are cut 28 inch and 85 gr broadheads. OT2 says its too weak. But it tunes with the rest centered in the shelf and bullets at three distances.


----------



## raiderfan

All this sounds great! Save my money shoot what I have Thanks!


----------



## Onel

Aggressive cams tend to like stiffer spine i.e Destroyers,Invasion and Insanity. I have these bows and shooting 65#, 29 dl, 27,5" arrow - GT Velocity 300. Bullet holes and BH tuned very well.


----------



## stain

I shoot 70lbs. 30 or 31 inch arrows with 125grn or heavier broadhead. I always use 300 spine. I like more weight forward then what 100grn broadheads offer on the length of arrow I use.


----------



## Elgavilan

I shoot 28" Gold Tip Pro Hunters 7595 arrows, (340 spine), out of both my PSE Evo at 70# and my Hoyt Carbon Element at 71# and they shoot well, but if I crank up the poundage on the Hoyt CE to 74# then the arrows show weak with a tail left kick out of the bow. I just wish Gold Tip made some 300 spine arrows that were comparable in weight to the Pro Hunters.

Mike


----------



## Bill 2311

I have shot .300 spines on an AlphaBurner, a D350 and now an Insanity. All set at 29 1/2" draw with a 72# weight. However I recently also tried shooting some old XX78 2215s and found they flew well for me at the 40 yards I was shooting. Way underspined. I am sure that the flight will change as soon as I put BHs on them. For the little extra weight, I will stay with the .300s and risk having more arrows I can't use.


----------



## Hoythunter01

340's for me as well at 70 pounds. Oh, and at 30" draw.


----------



## Yukonjack3d

I've been shooting the GT Velocity 300's out of the Omens and they fly great.


----------



## Shulion

I am. Easton Axis N-fused 340, cut 28 inches with a 100 gr. boradhead. Arrow weighs 408 gr. I shot this arrow out of my Destroyer at 68 lbs and right now out of my Vector Turbo at 67 lbs. Both bows are a 29 inch draws and tuned just fine.


----------



## weave

Going to have to say that just using poundage, in my opinion, is wrong these days. You must factor in the cam type and aggressiveness. The poundage only charts were built, and have not been changed, before we got to where we are with today's speed bows.

My vector turbo hated 390, likes 340 and actually likes 300 at 63 lbs. If I was at 70 lbs, I know for a fact I would be hunting with a 300


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## link06

I'm shooting a .350 spine out of my 28.5/70 Vector turbo and getting bullet holes and they fly great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronghorn

raiderfan said:


> I'm looking at the GT Velocity 300's(one of the few options in my area), how do you like them? I'm shooting an MR7 at 70lbs and 28"dl, guessing would pick up some speed coming from 340 Axis'


I have shot that same set up with great results! I have also shot the 7595's with equally good results.


----------



## ike_osu

I shoot a 70lb Insanity with 26" arrows. The 340's fly perfect while the 300 are a little to stiff. My DL is so shot I can get away with the 340's. I have several bows set up at 65lbs that i shoot a 340 with a 125 head. Fly like a dart...


----------



## I like Meat

If your looking for 300's look at the Velocity XT 300's by Goldtip....I use 'em out of my Patriot at #67's ......29.5"draw......


----------



## nubbb

Shooting a release and a drop away from a well tuned bow....you can shoot 300s from 30lb so 75lb with total success.


----------



## coiloil37

I've got to say that ot2 or any other software doesn't mean much, it's a suggested starting place. In the real world it either tunes or it doesn't, when I shot normal point weights and 70 lbs I shot .340's and had no trouble slapping bare shafts, broadheads and field tips at 70. I shoot more weight and more tip weight now so I'm shooting 300's and .250's. Bottom line if it tunes well for your bow, use it.

And the guy who posted above me is pretty much spot on, compounds are very spine tolerant compared to trad bows.


----------



## Ray knight

weave said:


> Going to have to say that just using poundage, in my opinion, is wrong these days. You must factor in the cam type and aggressiveness. The poundage only charts were built, and have not been changed, before we got to where we are with today's speed bows.
> 
> My vector turbo hated 390, likes 340 and actually likes 300 at 63 lbs. If I was at 70 lbs, I know for a fact I would be hunting with a 300
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree with you 100%!! i think you should choose spine based on speed rather than poundage. Older 70# may not even hit 300fps where we see that on 60# bows every day now. I think they need to revise the charts. Its only a good starting point. 300s are normally a safe bet with 70# but a good quality 340 shoots flat and straight as well like the lightspeeds and such i just got some victory V6 HV 300s that are liter than my lightspeed 340s and dirt cheap. I shoot both 300s and 340s and both fly the same on 70#


----------



## wekilldeer

300 spine here for sr-71 at 70# she likes a stiff arrow!


----------



## colo_dually

A few other factors to consider than just the spine and DW. 1) Head Weight (100gr, 125gr, or more). 2) Style of Cams on the particular bow (the more aggressive the cams the stiffer the spine should be). 3) You're philosophy in tuning for Speed, or KE.

I am looking at making the switch to .300's when I can pull my Anarchy comfortably at about 68#. The factors that go into that are I shoot 125gr heads, the Anarchy is a single cam in the 340fps class, and I tune for downrange KE vise trying to get every foot of speed I can. Also the heavier arrow, makes for a quieter bow.


----------



## Viper69

I shoot 340 Flatline with 125 heads at 70# with a 27" arrow and they fly great.


----------



## 5MilesBack

At 32 1/2" draw, I see a dramatic change at about 63-64lb draw weight. Below that I can shoot 340's with no problems, but as soon as I hit that 63-64lb draw weight bad things start to happen with the 340's. So I shoot all 300's, and also have some GT Kinetics in a .200 spine as well.


----------



## raiderfan

Well, I plan to switch to 125 grain heads so, I may get the velocity 300's and try them.


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> At 32 1/2" draw, I see a dramatic change at about 63-64lb draw weight. Below that I can shoot 340's with no problems, but as soon as I hit that 63-64lb draw weight bad things start to happen with the 340's. So I shoot all 300's, and also have some GT Kinetics in a .200 spine as well.


Me too. I shoot 200 spine Kinetics, but have a new bow on the way at only 60#, so I plan to shoot some light arrows through it. I bought 6 GT Velocity shafts at 300 spine and the finished arrow weighs 400 on the nose. Will see how they hold up and shoot.


----------



## dtprice

Use to shoot 340's but I'll be making the switch to 300 as soon as I pick up my bow and new ACC Pros from the shop. I think I'll have tighter groups.


----------



## Ray knight

I have Victory HV V6 300s cut to 30" with 3" fusions, Uni nock bushings, 100 grain points right at 356 grains! They shoot amazing from my Carbon Matrix @ 70#. Stiff, and light weight. Super fast arrows. Shooting bullet holes too


----------



## jbmoz

wekilldeer said:


> 300 spine here for sr-71 at 70# she likes a stiff arrow!


Mate, 

I just bought an sx1 (70 @ 29) and am shooting a carbon express mayhem with 125 gr tip. Total arrow weight is 466. Shooting 29 inch arrow, 4 inch fletch, 125 tip and 350 spine. This set up worked well on my bowtech assasin @ 60# but grouping is not as good with the new strother. U think I should go a stiffer spine? I was considering an Easton fmj in a 300.

What do you reckon. Cheers.


----------



## asa12ringer

I'm shooing 375 grain lightspeeds at 28" from my alpha elite at 74.9lbs


----------



## TNKnoxville

I could not get the 340's to fly well from my bow at 70#, 31" draw, 31" arrows, 125 grain head. Got some 300' and they now fly great. Found Beman ICS Hunters 300, 4 inch vanes, 6 for $39 bucks at Academy sports last week. Bass Pro doesn't even carry any 300's!


----------



## Longbow42

jbmoz said:


> Mate,
> 
> I just bought an sx1 (70 @ 29) and am shooting a carbon express mayhem with 125 gr tip. Total arrow weight is 466. Shooting 29 inch arrow, 4 inch fletch, 125 tip and 350 spine. This set up worked well on my bowtech assasin @ 60# but grouping is not as good with the new strother. U think I should go a stiffer spine? I was considering an Easton fmj in a 300.
> 
> What do you reckon. Cheers.


The Strothers seem to like stiffer spines.


----------



## Bow_Bo

z7, 29' draw, 29" arrow shaft, 70#, 100 gr. muzzy

Do I need .300?

I like my arrows slightly past the riser..


----------



## jwm6

I was shooting a .340 FMJ out of my 70lbs Vendette, but they would not broadhead tune. Shot great with field tips
So instead of buying more arrows, i cranked down the lbs on the bow to 60something. Shooting much better!!


----------



## bawls

A lot of people shoot a lighter spined arrow to keep the GPI down because they are overly obsessed with speed. some bows will tune whatever you put through them. My attack would shoot a .300 or a .350 spine arrow. My pulse liked a .300 as does my axe6. My maitland would shoot a .400 spine if you tuned it to do so. OT2 has usually been pretty spot on for me, but some bows are more forgiving than others. Especially the darton/monster/invasion style bows with the yoke system on them.


----------



## mjm478

I am shooting 330 spine easton bloodlines cut to 27.75 with a 125 grain head out of a sniper at 28.5/70. They fly great. The 125 grain head plus 23 grain factory HP insert (which is my favorite broadhead insert) puts about 150 grains counting the glue up front on an 8.7 gpi shaft for an FOC of close to 15%. Total weight of 415 grans with thin diameter is best of both worlds of speed and KE/penetration. Very awesome combo and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bogreen13

I shot 28 in69 lbs with the bloodline 400, seem to fly perfect. Dxt


----------



## seiowabow

70# Invasion shooting 340 accs. I cut them at 27" and they fly great.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jusoldave

I draw 31"; arrows are cut to 28 1/2" for my 70# compound. I use both 190gr and 125gr BHs, screwed into 100gr inserts a 5gr collar. I tested both .340 & .300 spine; settled on .300sp for either head - but remember, I've got a total of either 230gr or 295gr hung out front...


----------



## Huntinsker

I've had no problems shooting the 350 Maxima Hunters. They are a .337 so a squosh stiffer than 340 but they shoot fine at 70lbs 29" DL. I cut them at 28 5/8".


----------



## dtprice

I made the switch to .300 this year and my longer range groups are definitely tighter than with the 340's. I couldn't tell a huge difference shooting at close ranges, but even at 30yds I could tell. At forty there's no comparison....the 300's definitely shoot better out of my bow. I shoot a long draw though and my arrows are cut to 30".


----------



## jpelizza

i have bowtech invasion, 57#, 28.25" draw. was shooting ics hunter 400, 100 tips but my tapes program telling me i should stiffen up to 340. beman chart i think has me still at 400 so not sure if i should try the 340's. 

any thoughts??


----------



## oldschoolcj5

27.5" arrow, 100 grain points, 340 series arrow from an Elite Pure


----------



## Trying Archer

454casull said:


> Too many are shooting underspined arrows IMO. I am one of those who tried 340s but had to move up to 300s. Was the correct move for sure.


I realize this is about 2 years old but o-well lol. I did the same. Was shooting 27.5" 350 and now im at a 26" 300 spine. 27" draw


----------



## Flockem

i had a 340 spine 29" with a 100 point being shot out of a mathews z9 (slow bow/possibly considered soft cam) at maxed out 70 lbs limbs... i had problems with weak spine issues. looking back on it the shop fitted me with 300 spine arrows but i wanted to drop weight and switched.


----------



## Daniel Boone

No issues with 340 spine. Goldtip 75/95XT kill.


----------

